# Hocking River surprise: yellow perch



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone ever seen one of these come out of the Hocking? It happened to me yesterday, my first ever there. I've never even heard reports of anyone catching one in the Hocking. I was whacking crappies and had a yellow perch attack my streamer. Fought hard, too. I thought I had a little smallie and was shocked to see this.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice, that's the first I've ever heard of Anyone catching one in there 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Awesome! I caught a bunch of different species from there, but never a perch. I hope to get back down there next summer for a weekend, miss fishing that river.


----------



## beans (Jan 24, 2008)

I've caught them at devols dam on the muskingum in the late fall but never that big and the color was very dull.


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

I've caught them @ Snowden. Was fishing the Ohio (Racine) a few years ago w/brother-n-law. 

I was using a perch Bandit. BnL says no perch in the Ohio. Guess what he caught later that day........


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Satelliteman said:


> I've caught them @ Snowden. Was fishing the Ohio (Racine) a few years ago w/brother-n-law.
> 
> I was using a perch Bandit. BnL says no perch in the Ohio. Guess what he caught later that day........


I've caught a couple at Snowden over the last few years as accidental by-catch, they were all really small. This fish was fat and sassy.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 5, 2012)

I caught 2 of them this past spring. One right after the other, also on a fly rod using a clouser. One was probably pushing 10in. I also saw a buddie catch a very small one the spring before.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a great picture. Many decades ago, before Lake Vesuvius was drained and restocked, it contained an extremely small population of yellow perch and I would always catch 1 or 2 a year. That fish looks very healthy and I would imagine that it would get even fatter as the water temps drop. 

Sometimes fish don't have to be giants to be a great catch. Congratulations on the rare, gorgeous fish.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There's some really nice ones in Burr Oak but Very limited numbers, biggest one I caught out of there was almost 12 inches long


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> There's some really nice ones in Burr Oak but Very limited numbers, biggest one I caught out of there was almost 12 inches long
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice! On Lake Erie aren't the perch over 12 or 13 inches considered "jumbos?"


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice perch !!!! We catch some real nice one's at pike island on the ohio river in the spring.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ya one time I found a stump at Burr Oak during the summer and there were a dozen or so perch down there you could see them bite your bait!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

lil goose said:


> Nice perch !!!! We catch some real nice one's at pike island on the ohio river in the spring.


I've caught 2 from the Ohio. RC Byrd and Greenup Dams.


----------

